# Stewart Warner



## thicket11 (Mar 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had blow-up diagrams of the Stewart Warner 1940's floating hub.  I was considering purchasing one but wanted to see how they worked.  Also, can anyone can offer advice as to the worth of a used hub of this type?  

Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2008)

price, I don't know, but they work pretty well and are a great accessory on any bike of it's era. they are a torsional spring in an offset hub that winds up the spring as it flexes. the center of the hub is stationary and the outer part pivots. this may not be a good description but they are very simple and work well. I had thought about getting one for my Fleetwood since it didn't come with a spring fork. I still may. I don't have any photos or catalogs, sorry.
Scott


----------



## thicket11 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  I really enjoyed looking at the pictures you posted of your fleetwood.  I'll consider the hubs.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 26, 2008)

When I see them at swap meets theyre usually around $100 bucks...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hubba hubba*

33kong on ebay has 2 auctions 1 nos $$$$:eek: 

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 26, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> 33kong on ebay has 2 auctions 1 nos $$$$:eek:
> 
> J-Me




You know... 33kong is Jerry Jr. from Chestnut Hollow. so I suppose that explains the $$$$:eek: 
Scott


----------



## thicket11 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I just tried for the cheaper one and it's up to about 120.  I was a bit disappointed but what are you going to do, I don't need it that bad.  

Fleetwood,  what kind of paint do you use for restoration.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 26, 2008)

on the fleetwood I used Duplicolor. they had a shade which matched the original exactly. on the blue Firestone Pilot I used Wal-Mart rattle cans, again it matched the original color exactly as can be seen by the original paint fenders. if you take your time and propperly prepare the stuff rattle cans work great. paint is paint I guess.
Scott


----------



## thicket11 (Mar 27, 2008)

True enough.  I recently painted a frame with rattle cans, I sandblasted it, put several coats of primer on it, then several main coats (with sanding in between)  followed by several clear coats.  It looked great, however, it scratches really easily.  It was a bit colder than it should have been when I painted it (in the 50's) but I don't know what I can do to make it a more durable finish.  It was definately economical.


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 27, 2008)

Rattle can paint jobs can look every bit as good as a spray gun job, but will never be as durable.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 27, 2008)

*SW Floating Hub...*

thicket11,

If you are still interested in a SW Floating Hub I have one in nice shape, $100.00 shipped.  E-mail me if interested, and I'll send pics.  

Astreamliner@aol.com


----------

